# Good contrast wood for red oak



## Sgt BOMBULOUS (Oct 9, 2014)

In the next couple of months I'm going to be building a toybox for my son. The main structure of it will be red oak, but I want to do an inlay on the front, where there will be a background of a different color wood, with his name (Jon) written in red oak. Any ideas? Not sure if I should go lighter or darker... I also realize that I probably picked a bad wood to contrast with, but it's bought and paid for so there we have it... Thanks!


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

If you choose to go lighter you might use maple. Darker you might use walnut.


----------



## jacko9 (Dec 29, 2012)

*contrast*

A nice contrasting wood with red oak is Port Oxford Cedar, the grain textures match and the color contrast is pleasing. I also like walnut or mahogany as a dark options.


----------



## BaldEagle2012 (Jan 25, 2012)

Walnut would be my choice. I am in the process of building a white oak keepsake box, and plan on a top for it in walunt. Also some base moulding in maple.


----------



## Bill White 2 (Jun 23, 2012)

It is Port Orford, not Oxford.
Walnut would be my choice.
Bill


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

Bird's-eye maple would look awesome. 

Red


----------



## jacko9 (Dec 29, 2012)

*my mistake*



Bill White said:


> It is Port Orford, not Oxford.
> Walnut would be my choice.
> Bill


Thanks Bill,

I had some of this cedar a while back and used it as a contrasting wood. I don't see it around here and I never paid attention to the name.

Jack


----------



## kelsochris (Aug 15, 2013)

You could use a third wood instead of the oak for his name. You could do the field in say walnut then the name set into it in say cherry or maple.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

kelsochris said:


> You could use a third wood instead of the oak for his name. You could do the field in say walnut then the name set into it in say cherry or maple.



+1 on this idea


----------



## terryh (Nov 11, 2013)

I faced a similar situation when making a chest for my granddaughter last year. The chest was built from Douglas Fir. I chose purple heart for the letters, birdseye maple for the field and walnut for the outer band.


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

You did an awesome job on that inlay work!!

Red


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

Another vote for birds eye maple.


----------



## SexyWood (Sep 16, 2014)

Maple table top with purpleheart 1/8" inlay and wrapped with white oak. If I were doing it again I would have bought maple for the edges instead of using oak I already have on hand. Anyhow it contrast really well.


----------

